# My wife and I in Destin FL.



## NoelNTexas (May 25, 2009)

2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (May 25, 2009)

Very nice set.  You have a beautiful wife!  #'s 8-10 stand out the most, although she looks a little sad in #9.

I also like your watermark.  

On another note, is there some sort of law that I don't know about that requires all wives and girlfriends of TPF members to be smoking hot?  Maybe this bodes well for me in the future if I decide to make the plunge again...:sigh:


----------



## onesix (May 28, 2009)

Really great pics.  I agree with the hot wives comment.  I'm not complaining though.  In shot #3 I don't know if I would have had her holding her purse/hand bag though.  Anyone else see it different?

Great work.


----------



## wadesworld (May 28, 2009)

Who took the shots with you (or both of you) in them?  Were they timer shots?


----------



## curly (May 28, 2009)

onesix said:


> Really great pics.  I agree with the hot wives comment.  I'm not complaining though.  In shot #3 I don't know if I would have had her holding her purse/hand bag though.  Anyone else see it different?
> 
> Great work.



i agree.

very nice set none the less


----------



## Dcrymes84 (May 29, 2009)

Beautiful wife and awesome photographs


----------



## popawalker (May 29, 2009)

Nice work Noel.

Steve


----------



## mrodgers (May 29, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> On another note, is there some sort of law that I don't know about that requires all wives and girlfriends of TPF members to be smoking hot?  Maybe this bodes well for me in the future if I decide to make the plunge again...:sigh:


Maybe more opposite law from the wives and girlfriends of those not posted.  My wife would kill me if I posted a photo of her online.  You may have photographer's rights under government law, but the internal laws of marriage aren't always the same.

Nice photos.  You guys look to be quite alone.  Was someone else shooting the photos of the two of you or are you that good to get posed perfectly before the timer counts down?  I always get a shot of me running back to the spot when I try it.


----------



## Baaaark (May 30, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> On another note, is there some sort of law that I don't know about that requires all wives and girlfriends of TPF members to be smoking hot?  Maybe this bodes well for me in the future if I decide to make the plunge again...:sigh:



Only the hot girls will ever model for us guys...


----------

